# Pro-headcovering question



## nwink (Apr 30, 2011)

For those who are pro-headcovering, I have a question about the I Cor 11 passage. I've heard some people make the argument that women should *only* wear headcoverings when praying or prophesying in church (instead of wearing them for the whole public worship service), but I'm not sure how to address this argument. 

Maybe my confusion is because there are so many different understandings of what the praying and prophesying involves...and the relation of praying and prophesying with women keeping silent in church. Some say it involves corporate prayer and psalm singing....but it seems the prophesying it mentions is the gift of prophesy in the apostolic period, as is the focus in 1 Corinthians. Some say the prophesying is the extraordinary prophesying of the apostolic period, but wouldn't that be forbidden against by women being silent? (I mean there were female prophetesses, so I guess I assume the prophesying would happen in the corporate service as the prophesying would be a gift for the benefit of the body) And some even say that neither the praying or prophesying should be done by the women since Paul would later instruct them to be silent in 1 Cor 14.

Any light that you could shed on this matter would be helpful as I think through this matter.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had some of those same questions.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 30, 2011)

From a practical standpoint, that's a lot of on/off for me. I find it easier simply to cover for the whole service. Grace doesn't usually manage to wear one for the whole service, so I try to get one on her during corporate prayer and scripture reading, at least, so she gets used to the idea.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 30, 2011)

I am wondering why one so quickly dismisses the view that singing is prophesying, especially seeing that women are not allowed a singular voice in the congregation per chapter 14? Why must this reference be to inspired utterance when that would have been forbidden to women anyway? What is the force of the "prophesying" if the woman is never allowed to do so in the worship? (1 Corinthians 14.34; 1 Timothy 2.9-15) However, certainly as it was the habit of some of the prophets to prophesy by music, (1 Samuel 10.5ff; 1 Chronicles 25.1ff) and that musical utterance understood *as* prophesying, it would seem the best interpretation of the verse. However, there is another interpretation that you may be interested to read by Professor John Murray, it can be found here:

"Head Coverings and Decorum in Worship" by John Murray

Hope that helps.


----------



## SRoper (May 1, 2011)

It seems that Murray echos Calvin on reconciling 1 Cor. 11 and 14, but his solution is fuller and more satisfactory. At least in his commentary, Calvin does not explain why prophesying is even brought up in chapter 11.


----------



## Jake Terpstra (May 24, 2011)

Yes I think defining 'prophesying' would be helpful because the confusion seems to stem from that. We do know that the Lord did not create chaotic worship and so if women are to removing and replacing head coverings throughout the service, it seems to me that would be distracting rather than edifying.


----------



## FCC (May 25, 2011)

This is an interesting question! My wife wears a covering continually, unless circumstances dictate it's removal. She bases this practice on several considerations. 1) The use Paul makes of the creation ordinance and headship authority. Both of these are of perpetual application in the life of the Christian woman. 2) Throughout Scripture the Christian is exhorted to "pray without ceasing" and to "Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and humns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord." The singing of praise unto the Lord being prophetic is something I have yet to explore! A most interesting thought! 3) The covering is tied in with modesty and proper feminine behavior and attire, which should never be set aside by the woman. Thus, the taking on and putting off of it in public worship is not an issue with her, nor would it be if it was worn continually.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## discipulo (May 25, 2011)

FCC said:


> 1) The use Paul makes of the creation ordinance and headship authority. Both of these are of perpetual application in the life of the Christian woman. 2) Throughout Scripture the Christian is exhorted to "pray without ceasing" and to "Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and humns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord." The singing of praise unto the Lord being prophetic is something I have yet to explore! A most interesting thought!.


 
I was also surprised with that. I will also be looking further into it. Concerning 1 Co 11 as relatng to chap. 14 Singing is definitely Praying ! 

I will pray with the spirit, and I will pray with the understanding also: I will sing with the spirit, and I will sing with the understanding also. 1 Co 14:15


----------

